# Lexicon Native Reverb Bundle vs LXP



## goalie composer (May 18, 2019)

Hi all,

Besides the number of plugins, is there any significant difference between the Lexicon LXP vs Native Reverb Bundle plugins?

Thanks!

GC


----------



## Zero&One (May 18, 2019)

Nice break down here

https://www.soundonsound.com/reviews/lexicon-lxp-native-reverb


----------



## goalie composer (May 18, 2019)

James H said:


> Nice break down here
> 
> https://www.soundonsound.com/reviews/lexicon-lxp-native-reverb


Thanks for this!


----------



## wst3 (May 18, 2019)

If I might, I think that article is fair, if not a little more gentle than necessary.

I own the hardware versions of the LXP-1/5 and the PCM-90. The "little guys" have a couple tricks which I employed often, but they do not hold a candle to their big brothers. And if I am being completely candid, the PCM series doesn't hold a candle to the 224, 300, and 480 - but we are talking about very different price points!!

With respect to software I did download and demo both the LXP and PCM bundles. I think both do a remarkably good job of emulating the respective hardware. I also think both are priced on the high side, and even if I did not own the hardware I'd probably pass on them.

These days I seldom use the LXPs, I do use the PCM because it still sounds "better" to me, maybe it is the converters, maybe it is errors due to component tolerances, who knows? And maybe it is all in my imagination - I don't discount that possibility. For whatever reason, I still use it, in spite of the hassles.

For the rest I tend to turn to plugins, and I have far too many of them<G>!

If my PCM-90 fails and I can't repair it I will consider the Lexicon plugins. Till then I like what I have.

Unless you are seeking something unique to the LXP bundle I would look elsewhere, either the PCM bundle or something else. Exponential Audio does a fantastic job of capturing that Lexicon vibe without copying Lexicon - and his reverbs can range from LXP-1 all the way through 480. Not exact copies mind you, but there is that "thing" that made Lexicon famous, and he seems to have figured it out.

A little further down the price range Valhalla has some amazing reverbs, I'd put them in the same league - different ranking - as the EA stuff. And don't overlook 2CAudio - maybe the easiest to use?

I'm not trying to downplay the Lexicon bundles, but I do think there are more cost effective and/or more flexible solutions.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (May 18, 2019)

Exponential Audio, now owned by iZotope, was the same developer that was behind the Lexicon plugins (which haven't been updated in ... 10 years?). One would imagine him to stick around a year or two and then move on or retire. I'm saving up for Nimbus.

Other fantastic reverbs are made by: Relab, LiquidSonics, 2C, TC, Acon, ValhallaDSP and more. Lexicon I'm sure still hold their own, but they're far from the only players with equal-but-different quality (in the ears of the beholder).

Finally, as far as Lex plugins, I've not seen any pros using MXP, only PCM, but maybe they do when not being recorded on video.

Clearly the most useful response is the one above mine - I wanted to add a little more context overall, though. But perhaps this was too OT, in which case, please ignore my post!


----------



## wst3 (May 18, 2019)

vitocorleone123 said:


> Exponential Audio, now owned by iZotope, was the same developer that was behind the Lexicon plugins (which haven't been updated in ... 10 years?). One would imagine him to stick around a year or two and then move on or retire. I'm saving up for Nimbus.



I think I knew that at some point - he also worked on the Lexi hardware if I remember (now) correctly. Whatever, the guy is good!

I was a little bit saddened to see Izotope acquire Exponential Audio - I'm happy for Michael Carnes of course, but I can't help but agree that he may be setting up his retirement plan.

[QUOTE="vitocorleone123]Other fantastic reverbs are made by: Relab, LiquidSonics, 2C, TC, Acon, ValhallaDSP and more. Lexicon I'm sure still hold their own, but they're far from the only players with equal-but-different quality (in the ears of the beholder).[/QUOTE]

All good, all different! I own stuff from Liquidsonics, 2CAudio, ValhallaDSP, Eventide, Zynaptiq, and UA. They are all useful, they all excel in one way or another. It really is an addiction<G>!

Of the bunch I'd say I use Exponential Audio, LiquidSonics Reverberate, and 2CAudio when I want to really experiment and tweak. I use Liquidsonics Seventh Heaven (std), UA Lexi 224, Lexi 480, OWS, and the amazing EMT plate when I want emulations.

I probably choose emulations more often when I know exactly what I want, or when I can't afford to spend hours tweaking.


----------



## goalie composer (May 18, 2019)

wst3 said:


> If I might, I think that article is fair, if not a little more gentle than necessary.
> 
> I own the hardware versions of the LXP-1/5 and the PCM-90. The "little guys" have a couple tricks which I employed often, but they do not hold a candle to their big brothers. And if I am being completely candid, the PCM series doesn't hold a candle to the 224, 300, and 480 - but we are talking about very different price points!!
> 
> ...


Great insight! Thank you!


----------



## goalie composer (May 18, 2019)

vitocorleone123 said:


> Exponential Audio, now owned by iZotope, was the same developer that was behind the Lexicon plugins (which haven't been updated in ... 10 years?). One would imagine him to stick around a year or two and then move on or retire. I'm saving up for Nimbus.
> 
> Other fantastic reverbs are made by: Relab, LiquidSonics, 2C, TC, Acon, ValhallaDSP and more. Lexicon I'm sure still hold their own, but they're far from the only players with equal-but-different quality (in the ears of the beholder).
> 
> ...


All feedback is appreciated


----------



## goalie composer (May 18, 2019)

wst3 said:


> I think I knew that at some point - he also worked on the Lexi hardware if I remember (now) correctly. Whatever, the guy is good!
> 
> I was a little bit saddened to see Izotope acquire Exponential Audio - I'm happy for Michael Carnes of course, but I can't help but agree that he may be setting up his retirement plan.
> 
> [QUOTE="vitocorleone123]Other fantastic reverbs are made by: Relab, LiquidSonics, 2C, TC, Acon, ValhallaDSP and more. Lexicon I'm sure still hold their own, but they're far from the only players with equal-but-different quality (in the ears of the beholder).



All good, all different! I own stuff from Liquidsonics, 2CAudio, ValhallaDSP, Eventide, Zynaptiq, and UA. They are all useful, they all excel in one way or another. It really is an addiction<G>!

Of the bunch I'd say I use Exponential Audio, LiquidSonics Reverberate, and 2CAudio when I want to really experiment and tweak. I use Liquidsonics Seventh Heaven (std), UA Lexi 224, Lexi 480, OWS, and the amazing EMT plate when I want emulations.

I probably choose emulations more often when I know exactly what I want, or when I can't afford to spend hours tweaking.[/QUOTE]
Good points, thanks!


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (May 18, 2019)

a little off topic,

while moving to a new DAW and organizing my VST FX, i fumbled onto a forgotten reverb,

Valhalla Room

after picking up so many reverb plugins over the last year or so, VRoom went ignored.

i threw it on a couple of Groups - WOW.

now considering Vintage and Plates - for $50 each

simple and very nice.


----------



## CGR (May 18, 2019)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> a little off topic,
> 
> while moving to a new DAW and organizing my VST FX, i fumbled onto a forgotten reverb,
> 
> ...



A great reverb to place on the master bus with some modulation on the tails for 'glue'.


----------



## whinecellar (May 18, 2019)

Still absolutely love the Lex Random Hall algorithm for orch tails... it’s such an iconic sound. And you can only get it in hardware or the PCM Bundle...


----------



## vitocorleone123 (May 18, 2019)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> a little off topic,
> 
> while moving to a new DAW and organizing my VST FX, i fumbled onto a forgotten reverb,
> 
> ...


Valhalla delay is sublime


----------



## Wes Antczak (May 19, 2019)

I thought that the LXP bundle was essentially the same code with a "dumb-downed" interface as far as tweak-able parameters? I have the PCM bundle on my studio system and the LXP bundle on my mobile system.


----------



## Robert Kooijman (May 19, 2019)

whinecellar said:


> Still absolutely love the Lex Random Hall algorithm for orch tails... it’s such an iconic sound. And you can only get it in hardware or the PCM Bundle...



Indeed. I never forget the first time I heard it from my beloved PCM90.
Such a rich, creamy, almost magical sound. Don't think I'll ever part this device!


----------



## babylonwaves (May 24, 2019)

Wes Antczak said:


> I thought that the LXP bundle was essentially the same code with a "dumb-downed" interface as far as tweak-able parameters? I have the PCM bundle on my studio system and the LXP bundle on my mobile system.


no. those are different algorithms


----------

